# ebay links going through cj



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

not sure who deals with this? jae?

anyway, i noticed in the for sale section a link to ebay which goes thru a cj link (the adfarm thing for those that dont know what cj is). anyway.. theres a way you can encode the forum so that any ebay item number or ebay link is automatically redirected through your cj publisher code (dunno if you knew this?). if you have a look at fake spotting section in my forum: http://www.j600.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=3 you'll see standard ebay links or ebay item numbers are all converted automatically to go thru the cj redirect.

there seems to be quite a few people on here that post item numbers and ebay links so it would make sense for you to add this function to the tt forum.

(would certainly boost your cj revenue! a lot!)


----------

